# Road Side Pork



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 23, 2006)

From another thread... I tried the Roadside chicken recipe on some country style ribs. Outstanding! Best flavor I've ever tasted on cs ribs.

I marinated them in the standard recipe for 2 hours, then made a half batch (only had 4 cs ribs) omitted half the oil, and added a tablespoon of Sirachia (Rooster) sauce. basted them every couple of minutes while cooking them direct, then indirect over lump and Maple.

I'll post some pics when I get home. I think I'm gunna grab some chicken ont he way and give that a go.

Man... good flavor!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> From another thread... I tried the Roadside chicken recipe on some country style ribs. Outstanding! Best flavor I've ever tasted on cs ribs.
> 
> I marinated them in the standard recipe for 2 hours, then made a half batch (only had 4 cs ribs) omitted half the oil, and added a tablespoon of Sirachia (Rooster) sauce. basted them every couple of minutes while cooking them direct, then indirect over lump and Maple.
> 
> ...



You're such a tease!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2006)

wow, that's quite a statement..guess I'll have to try that.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 23, 2006)

putting chicken on in a few minutes


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm gonna have to try the bok choy!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 23, 2006)

I've never had Bok Choy, let alone grilled Bok Choy.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I've never had Bok Choy, let alone grilled Bok Choy.


I've had it Hop Sing style, but never grilled, i'm curious :-k


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 24, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm... DO IT! LOL

I usually use just EVOO and S&P, ...or sometimes my Q rub. Do it direct....but keep a close eye on it. The leaves will get SUPER crunchy and that's my favorite part. Ever had deep fried greens? Same kinda thing.

For those haven't had bok choy... I'd describe it as a peppery kind of celery/lettuce mix.

---

The chicken was great...same awesome flavor as the pork... but to no suprise... better on the bird. The pics I took were saved as* low *quality, so they're crappy...so I won't bother posting em.
Well maybe just the Roadside in the Frank's bottle for easy dousing and  the money shot...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 24, 2006)

That is a nice full size high quality picture.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 24, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> That is a nice full size high quality picture.



Thanks. But that's the low quality. Imageshack see that's it's a small filesize, and just serves it up full size.

Full size, and High qualioty would take well over 2 minutes to download 1 pic over dial-up


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 24, 2006)

Well,              it made me hungry :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 25, 2006)

Looked great Scotty!


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

Looked great Scotty.
When I saw that Bok Choy on the grill, I was sold.  I love that sort of stuff.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2006)

The $ shot rules =D>


----------

